# chrysler 2.2l turbos????



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Does Anyone know what size/make/ model turbos came on late 80's early 90's chrysler 2.2s??? Ive got the option to get an 89 2.2t that has less than 20,000mi. on a rebuilt engine and new turbo and has a Jasper auto tranny thats only @18 mnths old. I can get this for doing a motor swap in an 89 
Caravan... Im interested to see what turbos came on them.. and What the ratings are... If anyone can help it'd be greatly appreciated..


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

I have one of those turbos on my saturn. its a mopar .42/.48 with a 50 trim compressor and 69 trim turbine, not a bad turbo for low boost, its fully spooled on my 1.9l a little before 3k and starts building around 2200. i know my friend has a that engine in his turbo daytona and i think it comes stock with 147hp in the non intercooled version.

oh and boost is set at 7psi stock


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If you plan to use on of those turbos, you're stuck with chrysler turbos come hell or highwater. Their exhaust flange that bolts up to the manifold is not the standard t3 flange, but their own mickey-mouse looking flange. Also, those cars have gotten old, so beware of the condition of the turbo in question.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Age and condition isnt an issue.... As I said above... The engine has less than 20k on a rebuild and the NEW turbo has less than 10k on it.... So itll work effectively on a 1.8 at @ 5psi.???


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> Age and condition isnt an issue.... As I said above... The engine has less than 20k on a rebuild and the NEW turbo has less than 10k on it.... So itll work effectively on a 1.8 at @ 5psi.???


Yes it will work. I am planning on a similar set up, T3 on a 1.8. 

Is it water and oil cooled? 

Mine is just oil cooled... but I have a lead on a bigger compressor w/ wheel, .60, off a supercoupe...


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

yes itll be awesome for 5 psi but beware cause that stock gate is set at 7 psi. also the mopar turbo flange can be easily filled in with weld and then redrilled with a t3 gasket for a t3 flange, takes the better part of 10 minutes to do, thats what i had to do for my satty


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks for the replys and info guys.. Hopefully Ill get to take a look at it all this week. Of course I could really piss some people off and put a Chrysler setup in a Nissan... but considering how much I HATE Chrysler awfulmatic trannys.... I dont think Itll happen.. HMMMMM?????? Does anyone know of a GOOD 5spd that'll bolt up to the 89 2.2t???? :cheers:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

More info... The Chrysler 2.2t came in several variations... The one I have comes stock with 140-150hp and @175 tq. They are easily built to 200+hp and 225+ tq. It would appear that the Neon DOHC head is almost a straight bolt on mod.. With the Neon Head, an Intercooler, and a few other tweaks it should be able to produce @250hp relatively easily. The motor and Tranny I have were rebuilt by JASPER.. And have a good protion of the warranty still in place... Chrysler installed the engine/ tranny/ and NEW turbo less than 10k ago. It has a HD 3spd. automatic tranny which Id like to trade/ swap oout for a good 5spd... But well see what happens... Vehichle was parked after being wrecked twice (after the motor/ tranny were installed) and the CPS is bad...

Did I mention that Im getting this all (even the wiring and ECM) for pulling and replacing the engine in this guys other Caravan.. @8 hrs. work..

SO the Big question is HOW many people will disown me if I put Chrysler products in a Nissan???? Say a B13???


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

I think it's a cool idea :thumbup: 

Original, that's for sure!

BTW, I had a 1984 Daytona Turbo Z, And I'm pretty sure it was a Garrett T25 on the Mani. 
It had different inlets & oulets than the Nissan versions.
I had it rebuilt to factory stock specs. The wastegate was preset to 7 psi. I used a homemade boost controller (bleed) to get 10 psi out of it.


----------

